# Recommended minimum GB of RAM or GHz Processor v. Are there other apps that interfere with Uber app?



## UberC-Max (May 15, 2016)

I am shopping for a new Android phone. What difference will I notice between 3GB and 4GB of RAM and what more can I do with +2 GHz compared to phones slightly below 2 Ghz? I am only on Uber as a driving platform and at times have Waze, Google Maps, Outlook, FB also running.

Two phones ago I had an LG G4 (1.8GHz & 3GB RAM), last phone was Moto G6 Play (1.4GHz & 3 GB RAM), current phone is Sony Xperia X2-A (+2Ghz & 3GB RAM) and I am about to exchange for the Xperia X2-A Ultra (+2GHz & 4 GB RAM). The X2-A is a week old. Lost connectivity to the point where I got a message that trips were paused. My 1/3 and 2/3 incentive dropped off three times this week. 

My Moto phone started freezing two weeks ago. The fix was to force close the app. I did not notice a reduction in ride volume. It continued to freeze to the point where it would not register a tap in time and I lost fares. Switched to the Sony.

The Sony worked fine last weekend. I made the Quest, but I noticed a reduction in volume and the lost 3-trip incentive. I tried to accept a ride and it said, Oops, something went wrong. My 1/3 or 2/3 dropped to zero. I called the Diamond hotline and they showed me as ignoring a rider each time. Odd, because I never closed the app and I was always out in the open.

I went back to the AT & T store. There is an up/down arrow icon that indicates connectivity. Should be solid, but on my phone it blinked. That was my lost connections. They gave me a new SIM card last night. This AM it continued to blink and I lost connectivity resulting in the dropped 3-trip incentive. Going back this afternoon to get the XA-2 Ultra with 4GB RAM.

Have you switched from 3 to 4 GB RAM or from less than 2GHz to +2GHz? What change did you notice? As a side note, are there other apps that interfere with the Uber app performing properly? May be as simple as deleting some other app. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberC-Max said:


> I went back to the AT & T store. There is an up/down arrow icon that indicates connectivity. Should be solid, but on my phone it blinked.


I don't think your phones are the problem. It sounds to me like AT&T is throttling your service.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Best move I’ve made was going to a Pixel 2 for my phone. No bloatware whatsoever and so much faster/less sluggish than my Moto Z.

That said I’m not sure it’s helping my ride frequency but it’s definitely not hanging/freezing when a ping comes in like it had been. Map loads quickly. Just a smoother experience.

Look for something that doesn’t have crud installed and disable all non used apps if you can uninstall them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberC-Max said:


> I am shopping for a new Android phone. What difference will I notice between 3GB and 4GB of RAM and what more can I do with +2 GHz compared to phones slightly below 2 Ghz? I am only on Uber as a driving platform and at times have Waze, Google Maps, Outlook, FB also running.
> 
> Two phones ago I had an LG G4 (1.8GHz & 3GB RAM), last phone was Moto G6 Play (1.4GHz & 3 GB RAM), current phone is Sony Xperia X2-A (+2Ghz & 3GB RAM) and I am about to exchange for the Xperia X2-A Ultra (+2GHz & 4 GB RAM). The X2-A is a week old. Lost connectivity to the point where I got a message that trips were paused. My 1/3 and 2/3 incentive dropped off three times this week.
> 
> ...


Uber ENGINEERS.

ELIMINATE THEM AND APP WILL BE FINE.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

I'll say this, Uber software management is incompetent. Thus, I doubt their ability to hire and manage good software developers. I say their management is incompetent solely on their inability to appreciate the need to announce software changes before they are deployed. How many times have we opened the app to see something new and exclaim, WTF is this? The first rule of change management is to announce any change in advance along with an example and explanation of the change. For any change.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Everyone should report them to the google app store for hosing up your phones.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

UberC-Max said:


> I am shopping for a new Android phone. What difference will I notice between 3GB and 4GB of RAM and what more can I do with +2 GHz compared to phones slightly below 2 Ghz? I am only on Uber as a driving platform and at times have Waze, Google Maps, Outlook, FB also running.
> 
> Two phones ago I had an LG G4 (1.8GHz & 3GB RAM), last phone was Moto G6 Play (1.4GHz & 3 GB RAM), current phone is Sony Xperia X2-A (+2Ghz & 3GB RAM) and I am about to exchange for the Xperia X2-A Ultra (+2GHz & 4 GB RAM). The X2-A is a week old. Lost connectivity to the point where I got a message that trips were paused. My 1/3 and 2/3 incentive dropped off three times this week.
> 
> ...


If you're doing rideshare, the only apps you should have on is waze and uber or lyft. And check your setting.....


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

MHR said:


> Best move I've made was going to a Pixel 2 for my phone. No bloatware whatsoever and so much faster/less sluggish than my Moto Z.
> 
> That said I'm not sure it's helping my ride frequency but it's definitely not hanging/freezing when a ping comes in like it had been. Map loads quickly. Just a smoother experience.


You have my curiousity up... but @400 for a used one... I wonder if the ones ATT sells has the bloat crap on them?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wraiththe said:


> You have my curiousity up... but @400 for a used one... I wonder if the ones ATT sells has the bloat crap on them?


My son got his from Verizon, then decided to go back to iOS so that's how I ended up with the Pixel.

To answer your question it had NONE of the usual crud that Verizon loads on phones so I'm guessing it might be the same through ATT.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

A cheaper option than the pixel 2 is a phone like the moto X4 android one edition. This comes without the bloat and is mostly stock Android as the Pixel 2 is. The specs are quite a bit below the Pixel 2 but still solidly mid-range.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

I tried a Samsung Galaxy Tab E 8.0 which is a Snapdragon 410 and 1.5GB of RAM... If I was running a single app or even attempting to manually switch between the two I could have managed, but it was damn slow with Maxymo running and automating the process of accepting and switching between apps and turning them off and on. I really enjoyed the screen size of the small tablet so I'm determined to make something similar work. I sold the Samsung Galaxy Tab E (for more than I bought it for) and now have a Huawei Mediapad M5 8.4. I'm going to try Maxymo + Uber + Lyft + Quickbooks Self Employed tonight. It is a Kirin 960 Octacore + 4GB RAM. I think it will do fine.

Everything else I've run the app on were not low horsepower devices for their time... Galaxy S7 Edge, Note 8, Note 9, and as of last night a S10+. I don't think I've ever run the apps without a 4GB of RAM. I'd say I'm a bit a-typical using the Maxymo/Mystro apps to try to really streamline the money making.

I've used Android for 10 years. While the platform is infinitely better than it was then and still better year over year... one thing remains the same: if you cheap out on a phone, you will be punished in the long run.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Be sure you can and do evaluate the quality of your data connection which is separate from the cell signal strength. Five bars of a cell signal hiding a slow data connection and Uber will slow or stop working.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

CaptainToo said:


> Be sure you can and do evaluate the quality of your data connection...


Any specific ideas on how to do that?


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Any specific ideas on how to do that?


I use an excellent phone app called 'Speedtest Pro', if I'm not getting more than a poor reading of 5 mbps, I dont get sny pings even as the pax gather on the sidewalk nearby requesting rides...


----------

